# Hysteroscopy



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering if anybody has had a hysteroscopy.? Does it hurt?  I have mine on 5 October. I've ad 3fresh cycles of Ivf. One miscarriage and one chemical
Which was only last week And consultant seems to think its worth taking a look in there, to see there are any 
nasties!!!!   xxx


----------



## Jen81 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Rachel,

Will you be having it under general anaesthetic?  I had a hysteroscopy last night under general anaesthetic so didn't feel a thing.  I'm not sure how long it took, maybe 20-30 mins and I felt fine when I came round.  They said I might have some period type pains afterwards but I've been ok, just had some light bleeding.  For me it was a very straight-forward and painless procedure

Hope yours goes well x


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi there,

I had one as an outpatient a few months ago. I was very nervous beforehand but it felt just like a smear test - not painful, even though the Dr took a biopsy.  I was so relieved! Good luck, I'm sure you will be fine!


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Rachel  

Sorry to hear of your failed cycles, mc and chem  

I had a hysteroscopy a few months ago, mine was also as an outpatient with no sedation or anything.  The hysteroscopy itself didn't hurt, just a little uncomfortable like a smear but the biopsy gave me immediate AF type cramps which went within seconds, that part actually really hurt for about 20 seconds (sorry and don't want to worry you, just want to be honest) but nothing that I would be worried about doing again if you know what I mean!

Will you be having the biopsy or just a look around?  I watched them doing mine on the screen, was quite interesting and distracted me from what they were doing!

Good luck


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi girls sorry for late reply, I think they re having a look about and an endo scrape, a spring clean!!!! No anastetic!,,  it on 5 October, hubby s away so mum is coming with me, I ll not lie,I feel more nervous than after having 3 e/c and 4 transfers!!!!!! I'm just being a div!!!!!!


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

I had one in May over in my Spanish clinic and was as nervous as hell, especially after Googling it so much. 

It actually wasn't too bad. I won't lie though, for me it was uncomfortable and it was sort of like period pains during parts of it but not all of it. I had a biopsy too but they said I had the cervix of a 20 year old (I think that was a good thing?) and had to 'make way' for the camera. Apparently I have the cervix of a 30 year old now...  It was all no more than the occassional period pain. Quite a weird op though as they used fluid to expand the space. 

They advised me to take a valium and 500mg of ibubrophen an hour before the op. I just went to my doc and told him what I was having done and he prescribed a single valium and wrote me a note in case I was stopped at the airport - valium is a restructed drug.

It all lasted about 15-20 mins and I felt a bit uncomfortable for about an hour afterwards. I took another does of ibuprohen and felt fine and went out for a late lunch. 

It's natural to feel nervous about something like this, but seriously, it's no more worse than anything else you will have already enountered during IVF - don't worry. It's worth it to check that everything is OK before continuing xx


----------

